# TR: The past few months...coast to coast. MTB stoke.



## snoseek (Nov 16, 2014)

Yes, I Forced myself to relearn how to post pics here so lets do this.


Im starting this display of fuckery somewhere back about late summer, back when I had no idea where or when I was going in the fall. For many years my summers were a sufferfest, trying to hustle money to get through the winter without working or collecting. A few years ago I rediscovered my love for riding bikes so now I've arranged things with my career so I have a more balanced life. Don't get me wrong, I still love to ski more than ever and get in many many days....I just work some at night to fund things. I like the other seasons too.


We'll start off with a little lamb stoke:





Many of you know this place:













I've also come to like ascutneys trails a lot over the summer. Big climbs and good techy downhills, all with that pretty vt scenery:






still lots of work for me in summer, so late night rides are essential:






Eventually the summer came to a close, I got my plans together for winter and I arranged for a departure date at work allowing a great shoulder season. My initial plans were to stop off and ride Brown County State Park in Indiana but once on the road my car just kept driving west, happens every year. Someday.

After a couple days of cornfields I finally it my first destination, Curt gowdy State park in Wyoming. Totally new place for me and right at the point the plains meet the mountains. IMBA labels it on the epic list and I can see it. Really good mix of terrain, great facilities, very well built stuff. Glad I stopped for a couple days, good after driving trough cornfields for two days.

Some pics:














NEXT-Colorado


----------



## snoseek (Nov 16, 2014)

The drive from Curt Gowdy to Denver is a snap. Really just following the front Range for a 100 miles south, maybe not even. First stop was legal weed, second was a friend I hadn't seen since we last spoke....PITA woman but perfect for 3 or 4 days lol. Third stop my old neighborhood in Golden to ride te newly improved trails on North Table mtn I miss it sometimes and avoided it like the plague since leaving, all good now however:





Yep, Denver looks small from up top.

Next couple days were spent riding the front range. I devoted most of my time to Buffalo Creek as its by far my favorite in the area. Climbs go on forever but the downills are super fast and flowing and the grades are perfect for pedaling all of it. Each day consisted of 3-5k of vert but it climbs really well. For under 60 minutes from Denver it's got an incredibly wild feel.:


















Next up: Western Slope


----------



## snoseek (Nov 16, 2014)

Fruita, Grand Junction, Moab. Maybe my favorite place on earth. Could easily call it home but then I'd lose my vacation shoulder season spot. Every kind of imaginable riding, but me being an XC guy, I stay away from super crazy stuff. Some chunk is fun but im not going to risk ski season over clearing big drops. Fortunately for me I got












For you Scotty, earning my keep:




out in Loma.....Steve's from Kokopelli




Colorado River



The infamous entrance




And of course some Moab 








Next up: Reno/Tahoe


----------



## Cannonball (Nov 16, 2014)

THIS... is a freaking trip report! Nice writing, nice pics, nice life.  I'm drooling over this whole thing.  Keep it coming


----------



## snoseek (Nov 16, 2014)

Tahoe, Or should I say fucking Tahoe. I love it, I really do but im going on my fourth winter and she's been a miserable bitch for the first three. I'm determined to get a good winter here because the terrain is unmatched imo. By good I mean average...we'll all settle just fine with average at this point. Many local businesses are on their last straw, we need winter to come this year. Despite the lackluster years this place is fantastic. The riding consist of VERY big climbs, chunk, flow and insanely long loops. It test my endurance like nowhere else but after you know you just rode some of the best stuff in the land. As I type my legs are on fire but its just so good I know I'll go back for more tomorrow.



















Took a stroll on down to Reno to Visit with Treckchick and Philpug (and Ziggy...awesome dog) and spent a couple days riding their backyard. Big ass climbs with an incredible maze of singletrack...much newly built. Reno Carson is WAYYYY underrated.








And finally a couple from today in MY backyard. No car required







That's all for now, Maybe post some pics from different places like Auburn or Carson City as I go. Thanks for taking the time to read and I hope it gives you some drive to get out and ride a bike. Remember how much fun it was as a kid? Well its still just as fun. GO!


----------



## Cannonball (Nov 16, 2014)

Jeez, i was sold halfway through. It just gets better. Great stuff


----------



## snoseek (Nov 16, 2014)

Cannonball said:


> THIS... is a freaking trip report! Nice writing, nice pics, nice life.  I'm drooling over this whole thing.  Keep it coming



Thanks man....been meaning to post something in the bike forum for a couple years...tonight I finally motivated


----------



## mlctvt (Nov 16, 2014)

Great report! This makes me want to take up mountain biking again. Love the west and XC riding but gave up technical single track back here in CT due to injuries and possibly more injuries.  Years ago my wife & I shipped our bikes out to Moab then flew out and rented a small RV for 2 weeks of camping and riding then the next year we flew to Denver and did the same thing. We rode some of the trails/places you post here. I can't wait until we retire in a few years so we can take months doing this!


----------



## bvibert (Nov 17, 2014)

Awesome TR!  Looks like one hell of a good trip!  Thanks for posting it.  

A cross country MTB trip has been on my bucket list for a while now.


----------



## skiMEbike (Nov 17, 2014)

Awesome report & pics !!


----------



## gorgonzola (Nov 17, 2014)

great tr, you had me at lamb stoke!


----------



## jimk (Nov 17, 2014)

Great stuff.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## snoseek (Nov 17, 2014)

mlctvt said:


> Great report! This makes me want to take up mountain biking again. Love the west and XC riding but gave up technical single track back here in CT due to injuries and possibly more injuries.  Years ago my wife & I shipped our bikes out to Moab then flew out and rented a small RV for 2 weeks of camping and riding then the next year we flew to Denver and did the same thing. We rode some of the trails/places you post here. I can't wait until we retire in a few years so we can take months doing this!



You'll be happy to know trails are being added in Moab at an alarming rate, each time I pass in spring/fall there's new stuff, most of it built in the past couple years has been tamer than a lot of the traditional stuff, I think to compete with all the new stuff in Fruita...it's like a trails arms race...I love it! New stuff at Klondike Bluffs is wicked fun!


----------



## mlctvt (Nov 18, 2014)

snoseek said:


> You'll be happy to know trails are being added in Moab at an alarming rate, each time I pass in spring/fall there's new stuff, most of it built in the past couple years has been tamer than a lot of the traditional stuff, I think to compete with all the new stuff in Fruita...it's like a trails arms race...I love it! New stuff at Klondike Bluffs is wicked fun!



Cool, Klondike Bluffs is one of the areas we rode when we were there last.  We also rode the Slick rock trail, and Arches Loop, saw lots of snakes on that one! We've got to get back out there it's been over 10 years!


----------



## snoseek (Nov 19, 2014)

A couple from today. Pics taken from rim trail between SLT and Kirkwood. Snows moving in.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Nov 19, 2014)

Very cool TR! I really want to get into mountain biking, bikes are so damn expensive though (and skiing is not somehow.....)

What kind of bike you have?


----------



## snoseek (Nov 19, 2014)

Giant trance x 29


You can get one used and save big. Lots of great stuff locally for you, do it.


----------



## RENO (Nov 20, 2014)

Some awesome riding spots! Thanks for the pics......


----------



## spring_mountain_high (Nov 26, 2014)

RENO said:


> Some awesome riding spots! Thanks for the pics......



agreed

fruita/grand junction is on my MTB bucket list...looks perfect


----------



## RENO (Nov 26, 2014)

spring_mountain_high said:


> agreed
> 
> fruita/grand junction is on my MTB bucket list...looks perfect


I plan on hitting there next summer.


----------



## snoseek (Nov 26, 2014)

RENO said:


> I plan on hitting there next summer.



I gets kind of hot in summer, you could ride early morning/evening I guess. also close by there's good riding in glade park and up on the mesa...would be much cooler and different variety (aspens, pines, tacky dirt).


----------

